# Non-res. any deer tags



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

North Dakota's 2004 Nonresident Any-deer Bow Tags Have All Been Issued

North Dakota's 2004 nonresident any-deer archery tags, good for either
whitetail or mule deer, have all been issued, according to Carrie Whitney,
licensing supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

A total of 783 any-deer bow tags for the 2004 bow season were available for
nonresidents. The department began issuing them March 1.

The number of nonresident any-deer bow licenses available is 15 percent of
the previous year's mule deer gun license allocation. Game and fish issued
5,225 mule deer licenses in the 2003 deer gun lottery.


----------

